# Plants Awarded at Indianapolis (CIOS) Show this past weekend



## Darin (Apr 19, 2011)

Wonderful little show. Only two awards given. Sorry dont have clonals on either yet. The Phrag got an 80pt AM and the Paph got a 79pt HCC.


----------



## SlipperKing (Apr 19, 2011)

Nice ones


----------



## rdlsreno (Apr 19, 2011)

Nice!

Ramon


----------



## NYEric (Apr 20, 2011)

Yay besseae hybrids!


----------



## Shiva (Apr 20, 2011)

Beautiful, both of them, or should I say three.


----------



## SlipperFan (Apr 20, 2011)

Especially nice Waunakee Sunset!


----------



## koshki (Apr 22, 2011)

Congratulations!


----------



## Darin (Apr 22, 2011)

koshki said:


> Congratulations!



I wish they were mine. I am just showing them so the group can see the plants that are getting awarded. Helps us all learn what the standards are looking like.


----------



## tenman (Apr 26, 2011)

Darin said:


> I wish they were mine. I am just showing them so the group can see the plants that are getting awarded. Helps us all learn what the standards are looking like.



Like twenty years ago, apparently.


----------



## Darin (Apr 26, 2011)

Tennis, regardless of your consideration of what the standards look like. these plants received awards from duly accredited teams who considered them awardable as compared to the previous awards given by the AOS.


----------



## tenman (Apr 26, 2011)

Darin said:


> Tennis, regardless of your consideration of what the standards look like. these plants received awards from duly accredited teams who considered them awardable as compared to the previous awards given by the AOS.



I at no point said they didn't get awarded. You know, sometimes, when *so* many people are crabbing about the same thing (judging), it may be an indication that, your loyalty notwithstanding, there really _*IS*_ a problem. But that's okay - better to deny the problem than fix it! My criticism of the judging is of the general bahavior and results, not of any one judge - or student judge - in particular, though if you want, we can get back into that. But I'm not sure I have the energy to go into it all again.


----------



## NYEric (Apr 26, 2011)

Tennis for AOS prez!


----------



## Darin (Apr 27, 2011)

tenman said:


> I at no point said they didn't get awarded. You know, sometimes, when *so* many people are crabbing about the same thing (judging), it may be an indication that, your loyalty notwithstanding, there really _*IS*_ a problem. But that's okay - better to deny the problem than fix it! My criticism of the judging is of the general bahavior and results, not of any one judge - or student judge - in particular, though if you want, we can get back into that. But I'm not sure I have the energy to go into it all again.



Tennis,

In no way do I suggest, even remotely that there aren't problems with the judging system, various judging centers, and individual judges. My goal as a judge is to change things when I see them as they happen and bring them to light in the most appropriate manner that will hopefully lead to changes in the long term. Lets face it, in general the judging community is aging and many are rather set in their ways (right or wrong). It is we youngsters who will be around for the next 30-40 years that can make positive changes for the long haul. 

Again, the purpose of my original post was to show plants that had been recently awarded at a local event. It is for the enjoyment and discussion of all. Discussion on the merits of the awards with well composed arguments both for and against are always welcome and encouraged as it helps me (and hopefully everyone else) learn new ways to look at these from a different critical angle.


----------

